# Polyethylene mattress wrap??????



## crunchy_mommy (Mar 29, 2009)

So after a ton of researching into safe (and affordable) mattress protectors, not only am I without a mattress pad but I am also very very worried about sleeping on our apparently very toxic mattress.

So I came across this: http://www.offgassing-mattress-wraps.com/mattress-wraps.htm which seems basically like the BabeSafe polyethylene mattress wraps they use in NZ but fits adult beds. Has anyone researched this or used one?? The idea of sleeping on more plastic (which in my mind = more chemicals) is not very comforting but so far this is the best (again, affordable) solution I can find.

We have a family bed & I want it to be safe... and protect against DS's various bodily fluids....

ETA: apparently it's noisy to sleep on too which ummmm probably WON'T help DS sleep better......... maybe that's why it supposedly prevents 'crib death', the poor kids don't fall asleep in the first place...


----------



## tracigw (Jun 15, 2012)

Did you purchase one of these wraps? We're considering one now, and I'm wondering what you thought. Thanks!


----------



## Kiki914 (Jun 24, 2012)

I purchased one for my son's twin mattress. It is very "crunchy" despite the layers and layers of cotton blankets I put over it. It needs a mattress topper which is almost a thousand dollars...bummer.


----------

